# My Newest Precious Thing



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

here's my latest pocket watch, I found the loose movement last decembre, but it was that interesting to me that I bought it. The case was made by a college from a german pocket watch forum, it is brass with both sides with glass on it, as sidewinder-type. The original case was a golden hunter case ("savonette") - but was made to money by a former owner. Shame on him.



















Perhaps some of you see, what's so interesting on this movement. If not, here is a detail photo of the escapement:










Yes, it is not a lever escapement. It's a chronometer pivot detent escapement! And it runs! 

I am so happy!

Oh, the chain is also interesting, it has a theft protection, that acorn can show three spikes if you pull the chain - to get stuck in the clothing if someone wants to steal the watch. you have to pull the watch at the acorn.

Andreas


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice watch. Be interesting to see the acorn with it's fangs out so to speak! Any chance of a photo with the spikes? Not heard of this before.

Cheers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, you can see the watch chain here in detail:

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php/214 (end of page)

Andreas


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, very nice watch and love the movement with the large jewels as well :good:

I would be interested in how they made the case, do you have any details? Brass is a nice material to use and a lot softer than steel, i suppose they made a wooden ring, then pressed it into a sand mould and poured molten brass in from a cruicible............... It would be a lot of work to start of with a square block of brass.........

Thank you for putting up the pictures


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Yes, you can see the watch chain here in detail:
> 
> http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php/214 (end of page)
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for the link. Looks good.

Cheers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Alas I cannot tell you how my mate made this case. I heard he had some raw cases that he finishes (somehow).

Andreas


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful watch, fair play to your German friend


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Well done, They are a real feat of engineering prowess.

The case looks in keeping but I can imagine the 18K one it would have had originally is now a bar in some bank vault. Shame.

It was good someone had the for thought to keep the movement in good order, i've seen them removed with so much ignorance the plates are bent when they are finished.

Thank you for showing us and may i ask whats next on your list?

Happy hunting.

steve


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

stevieb said:


> Thank you for showing us.
> 
> steve


Sorry, I've meaning to tell you before but i keep forgetting.

Thank you very much for your web site. It's a gold mine of information to the pocket watch collector.

Thank you, steve


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Next on my list are more books, Schmid and his "Lexikon der deutschen Uhrenindustrie" is very soon available in a second and extended edition, then the german horological association ("Deutsche Gesellschaft fÃ¼r Chronometrie") has a nice library with digital versions of old watchmaker journals... such things.

Andreas


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree a good library is so valuable for both referance and learning.

The amount of published information avaliable about wristwatches and pocket watches is uncomprehendable.

At a local auction normally don't bother bidding on the watch and Clock books written in German [unless they have good illustrations and tables]

Now i'll have to keep my eyes open as they generally don't fetch much here in the UK.

steve


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> Oh, the chain is also interesting, it has a theft protection, that acorn can show three spikes if you pull the chain - to get stuck in the clothing if someone wants to steal the watch. you have to pull the watch at the acorn.
> 
> Andreas


Not to be kept in a trouser pocket then? 

Mike


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, yes, it works. In my jeans this acorn is always outside the pocket, not inside. Otherwise... ouch.


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 11, 2012)

Mikrolisk said:


> Yes, you can see the watch chain here in detail: http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php/214 (end of page) Andreas


Thanks for this link too. Thanks!


----------

